# Eye of the Moonrat, The Bowl of Souls: Book one. Free August 23-24!



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have had the first book of my epic fantasy series up in Kindle format for just over a month now. I am selling it for .99 to generate interest. Book two comes out in a few weeks.

My first print editions will arrive in the mail on Monday and I cannot wait to get them in.

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1340912929&sr=1-1

I am interested to see what anyone thinks!

Blurb:

Justan was raised on the outskirts of the Dremaldrian Battle Academy. He watched his father ascend the ranks within the academy to become one of the most respected warriors in the kingdom. The only thing he has ever wanted is to become an academy student and follow the path of his father. Unfortunately, only the best can enter the academy and Justan is a horrible fighter. Everyone tells him that he is more suited to scholarly work than swordplay. In desperation he hurls himself into training, eager to overcome the doubters and walk into the academy triumphant, unaware that secretive powers plot to disrupt his plans.

Meanwhile, an evil wizard of immense power is using magic to twist the bodies of the creatures of the land and transform them into monsters. With these creatures and the peoples of the wilds, he is building an army . . .

Ogres and dragons, warriors and wizards are destined to clash, their fates guided by The Bowl of Souls.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trevor,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Betsy and Ann! Glad to be here!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Print version price was reduced on Amazon today to 13.18

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Book-Souls-Volume/dp/1478114045/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1337529724&sr=8-1

Book two cover preview:









This came from the lady I hired to do the second book's cover. Book two probably won't be out for several days though.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Guys, Book Two came out earlier this week! Check it out as well!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I modified the cover of the first book with lettering that more closely resembled the lettering on the cover for book two, which I like much better. What do you think?

Original:









The new version:


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, guys, the book has really been climbing the last week. got to rank 5400 today. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

250 copies sold last week! Currently ranked 2649 overall. 55 in Kindle Epic Fantasy and 72 in epic fantasy overall. Exciting times!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The book continues to do well, sold 300+ in the last week!

Book three is coming in a few weeks. At that time, the price will go up to 2.99 on this book, so if you haven't given it a chance yet, now is a good time. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book Three comes out Saturday and the price for book one goes up to 2.99. Please tell your friends!
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

It has been an exciting week. Book 3, Hunt of the Bandham is now ranked #26 in epic Fantasy for Kindle and 1028 overall!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have decided to keep the book back at .99 for a while. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Things have been plugging along steadily. I am hard at work on book four now. I hope you like it!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Scheduled a free promotion 11/3-11-7 . Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Did you know that if your book is free for a few days, It falls down off of the charts? .99 once again!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

My fourth book, Hilt's Pride came out on Friday for 1.99! Eye of the Moonrat remains .99


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Free now till the end of the day!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get it while it's hot!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a new cover for book one. What do you think?


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

We are running a contest of the facebook page until the end of the month! Free stuff!

https://www.facebook.com/EyeOfTheMoonrat?ref=hl


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have so many compliments on Renu's cover lately. She did a fantastic job. check her out at www.thedarkrayne.com


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book Four is just a few short months away!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have had some talks with cover Designer Renu for the next cover. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I am also getting a map done for each book of the series. Hope to have it out by april


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book Four Scheduled for Mid April!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Cover and Map for book four coming soon!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The date has been Solidified for book four. April 10 2013 and the map will be included. All previous books in the series have been updated with the new map as well. details here: www.trevorhcooley.com


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book four has been released and is #33 in new releases in fantasy on Amazon. Huzzahs all around!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome! The book is back in the top 100. Check it out now.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Currently ranked #52 in epic Fantasy. Check it out!!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get 'em while they're hot! And check out the cool interactive map on my website. http://trevorhcooley.com/?page_id=1972


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Give it a shot, and if you like the book, check out @lennyswears on twitter!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Head to my website and check out the interactive map. It's really cool!

trevorhcooley.com


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

It was a featured book on Kindleboards blog this week. Check it out.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

92 reviews on Amazon. 4.6 star average!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

134 ratings on Goodreads 4.21 average!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five comes out this fall!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Great news on the horizon!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Join us! The moonrat eyes compel you.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now 153 ratings 4.22 average on Goodreads!
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15752127-eye-of-the-moonrat


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

So book five . . . October


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Nearing a big milestone . . .


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

15,000 copies sold on Amazon!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

If you haven't started yet, now's the time. The last book in the series comes out soon!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five release date has been moved back to the last week of September!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five is out!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is the cover for book five. Available now!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

All five books in the Epic Fantasy top 100 right now.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book one ranked #21 in epic fantasy right now!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get a start on the epic series!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Try out the series now. Book one still only .99!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The fifth and last book of the first series, Mother of the Moonrat is on sale! It's a Kindle Countdown deal. 2.99 until Monday!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Still only .99, guys!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The new series starts soon. January, guys.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get this book free as part of the Moonrat Saga set part one: http://www.amazon.com/Moonrat-Saga-Part-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B00HEVCTJ8


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Still 99 cents. That's 'cause I love you.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now's a good time to get started on the series in advance of the Tarah Woodblade release!

http://trevorhcooley.com/?p=2186


----------



## EStLnPubLLC (Nov 28, 2013)

Trevor,

I love your artwork on your books.  Do you design your own covers?  I like the new cover!

Lynn


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

EStLnPubLLC said:


> Trevor,
> 
> I love your artwork on your books. Do you design your own covers? I like the new cover!
> 
> Lynn


Thanks, Lynn! Sorry, I just saw your post.

The artist I use is Renu Sharma. She does a great job and works with me to make sure it's exactly what I envisioned.

Here is a link to her site http://www.thedarkrayne.com/


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Tarah Woodblade comes out this week, guys!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

127 reviews on Amazon 4.5 stars!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now part of Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

133 Amazon reviews. 4.5 star average. 679 Goodreads ratings. 4 star average!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Make that 137 Amazon reviews. Please, guys. Give it a shot!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The entire series is now on Kindle Unlimited! 

It's a great time to get started prior to the release of The Bowl of Souls: Book Eight, _The Ogre Apprentice_. Due out late October!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now available in Audiobook format. Give it a try. James Foster does a fabulous job with the narration!

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-Book/dp/B00OI2HP/ref=tmm_aud_title_0


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now is a great time to start the series. Book eight is coming out in a few weeks!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Eye of the Moonrat is free on Kindle today through August 24 2018. Grab a copy and discover what the series is about!

https://www.amazon.com/Eye-Moonrat-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0082V0ZHM

Part One of the Moonrat Saga and the first book of the acclaimed Bowl of Souls Series, an action-filled fantasy series set in a world of magic, mystery, and monsters!

Justan knew what he wanted. He was to join the Dremaldrian Battle Academy and become one of the greatest fighters in the Known Lands, but nothing is going his way. He is forced to train with a strange warrior woman and after an ancient elemental marks his chest with a frost-covered scar, magic seems to be determining his fate.

Meanwhile, the evil forces of the Moonrat Mother have joined with Ewzad Vriil, a wizard of immense power who is transforming wild creatures into an army of monsters.

Join Justan and his companions on an epic journey that will pit them against the Dark Prophet's evil followers. Ogres and dragons, warriors and wizards are destined to clash, their fates guided by The Bowl of Souls.

The Bowl of Souls series.

THE MOONRAT SAGA 
1. Eye of the Moonrat
2. Messenger of the Dark Prophet
3. Hunt of the Bandham
1.5. Hilt's Pride
4. War of Stardeon
5. Mother of the Moonrat

THE JHARRO GROVE SAGA
1. Tarah Woodblade
2. Protector of the Grove
3. Ogre Apprentice
4. The Troll King
5. Priestess of War
6. Behemoth (2017)

THE DARK PROPHET SAGA
1. Sir Edge (Upcoming)


----------

